

Should I switch from iOS to Android? - eande

Just recently was the news floating around of an Apple fanboy switching over to an Android Nexus4 device. I do start to get the same feeling maybe time to try out.<p>I love my iPhone for years, works great, but I start to feel it gets outdated and the missing file structure is something I really would like to have.<p>On the other side all of my hardware (home/office) is based on Apple (MBP, iPad, iPhone) and overall it works pretty well. Switching to Android would mean losing some software service Messages, iCloud, iPhoto, etc.<p>There are many other elements to consider as well e.g. malware, hardware stability, but overall Android really came a long way and I see it accelerating more and more.<p>Anybody switched lately from iOS to Android? 
What is your experience?
======
chayesfss
dude, is this really the best place you could think of to ask this question?
If you can't figure it out for yourself ask reddit.com/r/android

------
angryasian
yes absolutely. IPhoto is replaced with g plus sync all photos get auto
uploaded and Google sync contacts and docs. use Google voice for messaging and
calls. switch to Linux while you're at it

